# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  تطبيق ريموت كنترول DISH/DTH TV UNIVERSAL REMOTE

## hima_hamod

*تطبيق ريموت كنترول*  * DISH/DTH TV UNIVERSAL REMOTE*     _تطبيق للهواتف الذكية والاندرويد وظيفته ريومت كنترول لاغلب جهزة التلفاز والرسيفر_   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

